# Can't load to bootloader, stuck at M



## Mercrae (Jun 28, 2011)

So I was trying out BoostedICE on my X, and was trying to boot into recovery and it wouldn't load to CWM, after a few attempts and battery pulls after freezing on a black screen it reboot after clicking CWM and is stuck on the red M symbol.

I know normally, the blue led flashes and you just select the options within the selections, but the blue light never flashes now. I've tried every combination that I can think of to get into the bootloader so I can SBF back to stock and try again. Any help please?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

With phone off hold both volume buttons and power till screen slightly flashes. Release volume keys and you'll be in boot loader and ready to sbf

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

